# Which opera is this excerpt from?



## musicgolf (May 12, 2015)

I recently heard part of an opera that was sung by a male lead. I don't have an audio, but was hoping someone might recognize the excerpt given some characteristics.
-- Excerpt was in common or cut time, quick allegro tempo
-- About a one minute section with three distinct themes
-- First theme took up two measures and had following the rhythm: eighth rest, three eighth notes, six quarter notes. Regarding pitch, the eighth notes ascended by step, then the quarter notes descended to the tonic. This two measure motive was repeated several times. 
-- Second theme featured the male lead signing "Tra, la la la." Rhythm was quarter note, two eighth notes, quarter note, quarter rest. I believe the notes (in C major here, not sure about actual key) were E, G, A, G. 
-- I don't recall the final theme very well.
-- Finally, I think it was in German
Any ideas?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Can you spell out the tune?


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Could it be something from a German operetta -- DIE FLEDERMAUS, maybe?


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

If this catches on this could be a new parlour game!

There's name that tune, where you win points depending on how fast you can do it. And I've read about a man who's party trick was to look at any classical LP with the title hidden and he could name it from the spacing of the grooves..

And in the days before t'internet this was what the BBC entertained us with on Saturday Nights. For the relevant game go
to 18.32






Good luck.

(PS dare I suggest you go to the station or shop online and see if they have any info?)


----------



## musicgolf (May 12, 2015)

I'm going through Die Fledermaus right now. I found that the "Champagne Song" from Act II does have the "tra, la la la" in the voice, but it is not what I am looking for. The excerpt is from a German operetta, however. 
In response to Wodduck, I wish I could spell out the tune / be more specific. Before the male lead enters, there is an instrumental introduction. Then, the first theme is sung, followed soon thereafter by the "tra" part.


----------



## pmdevita (May 13, 2015)

Are you by chance referencing the 2015 AP Music Theory exam? The opera in there is almost exactly as you describe. I'll see if I can post a piano transcription in a few days to help out.


----------



## musicgolf (May 12, 2015)

pmdevita said:


> Are you by chance referencing the 2015 AP Music Theory exam? The opera in there is almost exactly as you describe. I'll see if I can post a piano transcription in a few days to help out.


Yep. I liked the theme that was played so I want to find the opera it's from. It's not Die Fledermaus.
I was able to remember the first theme somewhat well, so I attached what I think is the correct transcription. This transcription is NOT related to one of the questions. 
I have no idea why this is so hard to find. It sounded like it should be well-known.


----------



## musicgolf (May 12, 2015)

View attachment optheme.pdf

PDF has the orchestra's melody and revisions to the first vocal melody.


----------



## musicgolf (May 12, 2015)

No one has any ideas?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Don't recall ever hearing that.


----------



## TheDarkLink (May 9, 2017)




----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Sounds like _Hansel & Gretel_ to me from the "Tra la la la".

(Oops! never mind. I think The Dark Link nailed it)


----------



## thatsopinionated (May 9, 2017)

I think that's the one above


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Strange,........... link is not working.


----------

